# Connecting to host in private network

## dryadcito

Hi, I'm currently looking for a program that would let me connect to my pc at the place where I work. It doesn't have a public address and there isn't any vpn that I know about. My colleagues here use LogMeIn, but it's not an alternative since it only works on windows systems. Is there any other solution for linux systems?

----------

## Jaglover

I don't have the foggiest how that LogMeIn might work. Generally, you have to forward a port in your router in order to access nodes on a private network. SSH/SCP is all I need myself to access my files.

----------

